# Sponge Bio Corner filter



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone use this? It looks like a minature HOB, but inside the tank. I'm planning on using it in my 10 gal neo shrimp tank. It doesn't seem as good as a regular sponge filter because it doesn't have the surface area for the shrimps to feed on the algae. However, at $5, it seems like a very good filtration system. Would I be better off with 2 sponge filters rather than a sponge and this bio corner filter, or a sponge filter and a HOB?

http://www.aquariumhk.net/index.php...id=944&zenid=f1e5abecfafcb6f6e2d1f4f812805143


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that is the old fashioned style of filter, they work.

I once had an idea of combining an undergravel filter with sponge. Simply put the underground filter in, and cut out a sheet of sponge to take up the whole bottom of the tank. I just thought of a slight improvement, using 2 layers of sponge, that way you can remove the top one to clean it and you still have the bottom one left for bio.

I just might try this someday as I already have an UG filter


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

The only difference between this corner filter and a HOB is that a HOB is outside of the tank, right?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

and this corner one is powered by air, same way a sponge filter works. HOB's have a motor that moves alot of water fast. This corner filter is lower flow, but they work


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I haven't used one since I was 12 but since you want to raise baby shrimp I think this box style corner filters wouldn't be a good choice. 
They usually have slots on them. The baby shrimp could get stuck inside and die.

I don't keep shrimp I'm just sharing my thoughts


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

its 15$ on ebay:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sponge-Bio-C...600?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256fdaa748

Or you can get the real sponge filter for 2.32 $ shipped for your shrimps:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Aquarium-Bio...159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563915a3f


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Not the best style of filter for shrimp or raising fry, but they are still good filters for general use


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For what it's worth, Doug White used box filters for years raising championship guppies, filled with floss and a few marbles for weight. He used them without the lids so the fry wouldn't get trapped and could graze the surface of the floss. Stan Shubel did the same thing.


----------

